# Fiddlin' with riddlin'



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Three worms in a row, the first says 'There are two worms, behind me' the end one says 'There are two worms in front of me' the middle worm says 'There are no worms near me' why did he say that?


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

There is no nothing.

Ha! Ha!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

They were far apart!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Because Tex used the first logical answer, here is a lame alternate answer.

Birds got to the others.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

If they were that far apart, why would the other two say anything? Keep trying.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

worms have 2 end male and female,


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

They've gone fishing





















!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Good answers, not quite though.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Didn't know worms could takk


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

No more guesses? I'll give you a couple of days more, then that's it ... someone should get it ...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Three worms in a row, the first says 'There are two worms, behind me' the end one says 'There are two worms in front of me' the middle worm says 'There are no worms near me' why did he say that?


He lied on his insurance statement.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Ha! I might've guessed you'd get it ... he lied.

... You win a hearty "Oh! was that it!" from everyone following.

Stay tuned for new riddles. Though they won't be too often.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

with that application of logic anything that fits is correct

it's like asking me what letter am i thinking of


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> with that application of logic anything that fits is correct
> 
> it's like asking me what letter am i thinking of


That's right.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> with that application of logic anything that fits is correct
> 
> it's like asking me what letter am i thinking of


St Paul's Letter to the Corinthians 1:19



> For it is written: "I will destroy the wisdom of the wise; the intelligence of the intelligent I will frustrate".


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> with that application of logic anything that fits is correct
> 
> it's like asking me what letter am i thinking of


St Paul's Letter to the Corinthians 1:19



> For it is written: "I will destroy the wisdom of the wise; the intelligence of the intelligent I will frustrate".


[/quote]
Most likely you are simply goofing around but I couldn't let this misapplication go.

The quote is referring to people that think the idea of of Jesus being put to death on the torture stake, it's purpose, is nonsense (worldly wisdom in application). It also implies that what they are thinking is wisdom, is not wisdom due to leaving Jehovah God, his instruction for man and his purposes out of the picture.

Example of wisdom that is foolishness, is evolution it turns a blind eye to all the evidence that reveals creation.

I am also not looking to open a debate. Just stating a point of view. But if someone wants to chat civilly, honestly, humbly, with a genuine desire to hear something they may not have considered, PM me.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It was just meant as a word game, for fun, there is no animosity here.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Where is the animosity?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I think we may have got our wires crossed a bit, I was trying to have a little fun. I hope you're not annoyed.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There's no problems. I was jesting with Ray and it seems I came across a topic that he holds close to his heart.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> There's no problems. I was jesting with Ray and it seems I came across a topic that he holds close to his heart.


As I mentioned, I figured you were Dan. I was addressing it more for those that might assume that the context it was stated in, in our dialog, was what it really meant.

Stay well Dan!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Phew!


----------

